# APR Presents the World Premiere of the Eaton TVS1740 Supercharger



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Eaton, the world’s most respected supercharger producer, has began production of a supercharger-rotating group to fill the gap between the existing TVS1320 and TVS1900. APR is pleased to present the first applications of TVS1740s for use anywhere in the world.










For the past 12 months, APR’s Engineering Teams have worked tirelessly with the TVS1740 to develop three new Stage III Supercharger Systems for the Audi’s 3.0 TFSI engine and the 4.2L FSI V8 as featured in the B8 RS4, B8 RS5 and R8. The new unit’s displacement is perfectly matched for both engines, providing for optimal intake port sizing, superior cooling, minimal rotational loss compared to higher displacement units and satisfies packaging constraints across over 10 Audi platforms.










The results of the new TVS1740 when packaged within APR’s integrated manifold designs is nothing short of breath taking and produces brutal acceleration with minimal impact on drivability, reliability and average fuel consumption. When compared to turbocharging, the TVS1740 produces faster response, a more robust power band and considerable top end performance advantages. Perfectly matched to the refinement of the driving experience Audi owner’s expect, the TVS1740 remains true to the TVS technology found in current offerings by creating the smallest parasitic loss in its class and by only slightly increasing in-cabin sound with just enough supercharger whine to remind you of the serious weapon at your control.










Announced today at APR’s annual global dealer conference, the first application to be available will be the Audi R8 V8 and RS5 4.2l FSI with other applications released throughout 2013. APR is proud to be on the forefront of real world engineering successes based on Eaton’s latest technologies.

Follow further progress, updates and general information regarding the new TVS1740 at APR - High Performance Development for Audi, VW and Porsche Vehicles..


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

Must know! 

Will this also work on the Q5 3.0 TFSI?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

ATL_VR6 said:


> Must know!
> 
> Will this also work on the Q5 3.0 TFSI?


Yes, the plan is to support all platforms. :thumbup:


----------



## smsmith_66 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Apr /eaton supercharger.*

What if we're already running other software? Should this be a drop-in that works with other software? Or will they have to change their software, thereby needing upgrades, or worse, will we not be able to use this at all? But, more importantly, how much more torque and horsepower can this S4 drivetrain/engine combo handle? If we have say, stage ii, w/ pulley, intake, exhaust, not sure exactly where that ends up, but somewhere about 400 HP. Can the car handle 450-460 HP?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

smsmith_66 said:


> What if we're already running other software? Should this be a drop-in that works with other software? Or will they have to change their software, thereby needing upgrades, or worse, will we not be able to use this at all? But, more importantly, how much more torque and horsepower can this S4 drivetrain/engine combo handle? If we have say, stage ii, w/ pulley, intake, exhaust, not sure exactly where that ends up, but somewhere about 400 HP. Can the car handle 450-460 HP?


The stage 3 kit will come with stage 3 software. 

We've discussed making the kits 'stagged' so to speak so that it's safe for OEM internals and then one that may be upgraded that may recommend upgrades. However right now, I don't have all the final answers on that subject.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)




----------

